# Chazz is 9 years old



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Chazz will be 9 on May 21. I brought him home when he was 10 weeks old. It's been a rough 9 years for him and I with his health issues. There were times I really didn't think he'd make it, but he did!!! 

In honor of his birthday I put together a few pics. I hope you enjoy them.

Happy Birthday Chazzie!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Happy Birthday to Chazz hope he had a great day. 
Hes a handsome boy


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chazz! The slideshow was so sweet.







What a nice mommy he has.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be sure and tell him you said that. Sometimes he fogets.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Chazz


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so nice!!! Happy BD Chazz!!! Another pool dog!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope you received lots of cool toys! The pics and video were a nice birthday tribute. He looks like he has had a great life and has fun in the pool!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

